# Stream.me removal of Kiwifarms account



## Kittystyles1488 (Jan 18, 2019)

Did that guy Jonathan Yaniv send a legal threat to stream.me?


----------



## Null (Jan 18, 2019)

No. A long time stalker has doxed the owners of the company and threatened them. They're deciding what to do.


----------



## pwincess fwuffypants (Jan 18, 2019)

Have you changed your opinion on doxing at all, @Null?


----------



## Null (Jan 18, 2019)

pwincess fwuffypants said:


> Have you changed your opinion on doxing at all, @Null?


Absolutely not.


----------



## Big moth tiddies (Jan 18, 2019)

pwincess fwuffypants said:


> Have you changed your opinion on doxing at all, @Null?



If a tranny showing up to his door while he's on the shitter and some eurocuck doing bomb threats under his name hasn't changed his mind about this, nothing will.


----------

